# Medina Controlled Deer Hunt



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone got picked for the hunt ? I got my letter today and was picked to hunt it.........................Rich


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Didn't even know they had one or heard a single word about it.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah its been going on for i think 4 or 5 years now. They have it at Hiddon Hollow in Lodi or Allardale in Hinckley. Gun season only and does only. I got picked 2 years ago and got chosen for Hiddon Hollow and had a buck 30 yards from me and couldn't shoot it but did see 13 does that day but all were running so no shot................................Rich


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never heard of this either. Where can we get info for next year?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Call Medina County Park District at 330-722 9364................Rich


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the intel.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Nothing in the mail for me yesterday...hopefully today.

I had the same thing happen a couple of years ago on this hunt...Allerdale...first thing in the morning had a small basket 8 pointer come through...he got so close...less than 10 yards...it made me sick...saw some does later in the morning, but they were either too far away or on the move spooked from the adjacent zone.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually if I remember right you are the one that posted it a couple of years ago and thats how I found out about the controlled hunts.....Thanks.........Rob...............Take Care ............Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

RichsFishin said:


> Actually if I remember right you are the one that posted it a couple of years ago and thats how I found out about the controlled hunts.....Thanks.........Rob...............Take Care ............Rich


Probably a good chance of that...my son and I stopped by your place one day back then...can't remember why right now.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Think you just picked up your son from day care and you were in the neighbor hood and knew I am friends with Chippewa so you stopped out to introduce your self and we were going to start practicing shooting bows together. I remember like it was yesterday. The sun was out , birds were chirping, ETC ETC..................LOL................LOL.................Take Care Buddy...............Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Good memory...sounds about right.


----------

